# Audi Design Team Releases R8 GT Drawings Via AutoCar Magazine



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

It was likely a foregone conclusion but it would appear that Audi is readying an R8 GT Spyder for the market according to Brit car magazine AutoCar and their proof are a collection of four design drawings (two interior, two exterior, all four available after the jump below).

Autocar says a prototype of the R8 GT Spyder will be on display at Le Mans in June and then on the company's show stand at the Frankfurt IAA in September. Last year the coupe was on display at Audi's hospitality Audi Racing Club near the iconic ferris wheel at Le Mans so we expect the same if this rumor is true.

It would seem Audi is following the same route with the R8 as Lamborghini is with its lineup or Porsche has pioneered with the 911. The basic principal is the release of a new special edition every model year in order to continue to keep the car fresh and exciting... important in the niche of exotic sportscars.

Looking at the images, it appears that the GT Spyder will benefit from many of the same upgrades used on the coupe - both cosmetic and weight saving. And while it's doubtful these cars will be track rats as we imagine the coupes will be used, we doubt Audi will have any problem selling an expected 333 examples.

See the rest of the images after the jump. As the images were sourced from Audi Design and thus Audi, most blogs out there have (not so surprisingly) grabbed all four pics from AutoCar and run them themselves. While we are trying to secure our own set from Audi we've decided in the meantime to run just one in order to represent the story. Since AutoCar was resourceful enough to get the exclusive, we don't believe it's our right to simply grab their photos. So, in as much, enjoy them after the jump along with more theorization about the new model from AutoCar.

* Full Story *


----------

